# 10wk old



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

The one on the left. 10 weeks old. The one on the right is 13 weeks old. I'm thinking left is roo which stinks because they're the only ones in my flock that hop into my lap. Can't have roosters here.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

But ... Fluffy butt?!


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Two butts side by side. The right is the questionable baby.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Guessing pullets ....


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

13 week old roos from my mutt pack hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That third pic gives you an idea who the boss in of those two.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice, NM!

Aapholz, both look like pullets.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Those wattles get me though, the older 13wk old has much smaller wattles.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Both look like pullets to me.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Yay! I hope y'all are right, you have been so far with all my other questionables.


----------

